# F-SPS Kriterium



## Elektriko (28 April 2021)

Guten Tag,

ich habe immer gedacht, dass F-SPS 2 CPUs hatten.

Gerade haben mir erzählt, dass nun bei  Siemens nur 1CPU aufgebaut ist, und die Sicherheit durch ein "Spiegel-Programm" gewährleistet ist.....

Es ist so? 

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Kurz und einfach gesagt:
F-CPU´s arbeiten das SPS-Programm 2x ab, 1x normal und einmal invers.
Am Ende wird verglichen auf ungleich...

Wie gesagt, das ist die ganz kurze (unvollständige) Erklärung

Hier ein Schema von Siemens dazu:



PS:
Das Ganze natürlich mit einem Prozessor


----------



## Gleichstromer (28 April 2021)

Was sind denn "Divers Operators" ? Tauchen die was ? Oder war Siemens zumindest gendermäßig der Zeit voraus ?


----------



## Elektriko (28 April 2021)

Danke DeltaMikeAir.
Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

Gleichstromer schrieb:


> Was sind denn "Divers Operators" ? Tauchen die was ? Oder war Siemens zumindest gendermäßig der Zeit voraus ?



Ich für meinen Teil würde mutmaßen, dass es sich um einen Tippfehler handelt und es "Invers Operators" heißen müsste.
Aber das ist mur meine Mutmaßung und ich kann da auch falsch liegen.


----------



## knarf (28 April 2021)

Hallo Elektriko,
wenn Du eine FSPS mit nur einer CPU hast, geht diese beim Laden des fehlersicheren Teils auf Stop.
Bei fehlersicheren Steuerungen mit 2 CPU's kann man Online-Modifikationen ohne Stop der SPS durchführen.
Bei Siemens nennen sich diese doppelten CPU's F-Systems.
Die nicht redundanten CPU's bei Siemens nennen sich Distributed Safety.
Beide beherrschen aber bis SIL 3.
Distributed Safety kann aber nicht mit Gleitzahlen rechnen.

Gruß Frank


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 April 2021)

knarf schrieb:


> Hallo Elektriko,
> wenn Du eine FSPS mit nur einer CPU hast, geht diese beim Laden des fehlersicheren Teils auf Stop.
> Bei fehlersicheren Steuerungen mit 2 CPU's kann man Online-Modifikationen ohne Stop der SPS durchführen.
> Bei Siemens nennen sich diese doppelten CPU's F-Systems.
> ...



Ab TIA V17 soll wohl kein Stop zum über tragen mehr notwendig sein. Das F-Systems benötigt man für 400'er H-CPU's. Auch im Single Betrieb.


----------



## Elektriko (28 April 2021)

knarf schrieb:


> Hallo Elektriko,
> wenn Du eine FSPS mit nur einer CPU hast, geht diese beim Laden des fehlersicheren Teils auf Stop.
> Bei fehlersicheren Steuerungen mit 2 CPU's kann man Online-Modifikationen ohne Stop der SPS durchführen.
> Bei Siemens nennen sich diese doppelten CPU's F-Systems.
> ...


Vielen Dank Frank!

DeltaMikeAir, ich habe auch deine letzte Antwort gelesen.

Ich Danke euch! 

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (28 April 2021)

Als Siemens damals die inverse Logik rausbrachte, hat die ganze Branche geflucht.
Damals haben eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller 2 CPUs benutzt und Siemens machte das nun auch einer Single-Core-CPU.
Der Nachweis, dass die inverse Logik funktioniert, besteht eigentlich nur aus reiner Mathematik.
Böse Zungen haben damals behauptet, dass die Zertifizierungsstellen gar nicht das mathematische KnowHow gehabt haben um Siemens hier entgegentreten zu können.


----------



## Elektriko (28 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Als Siemens damals die inverse Logik rausbrachte, hat die ganze Branche geflucht.
> Damals haben eigentlich alle anderen Hersteller 2 CPUs benutzt und Siemens machte das nun auch einer Single-Core-CPU.
> Der Nachweis, dass die inverse Logik funktioniert, besteht eigentlich nur aus reiner Mathematik.
> Böse Zungen haben damals behauptet, dass die Zertifizierungsstellen gar nicht das mathematische KnowHow gehabt haben um Siemens hier entgegentreten zu können.


Danke für die Antwort.
Weiss jemand seit wann gibt diese inverse Logik? (nur ungefähr). 

Und gibt nur bei Siemens, oder gerade gibt es auch bei anderen Herstellern?

Danke und schönen Abend noch!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Gutes (weil noch aktuell) Beispiel für 2 CPU´s ist z.B. die S5-95F ( gekoppelt per LWL ):



Mit der 95F war schon viel möglich, es gab sie sogar als fehlersicheres *UND* hochverfügbares System ( dann mit 4 CPU´s, also 2x2 ):



Je 2 F-CPU´s waren per LWL gekoppelt und die zwei F-Systeme untereinander per digital I/O:


----------



## Elektriko (29 April 2021)

Danke, sehr interessant. 
Dann mit 2 Standard SPS könnten wir theoretisch eine "sicher-SPS" oder ein "sicher-System" aufbauen? Will ich nicht machen, aber wäre es richtig so zu denken?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Danke, sehr interessant.
> Dann mit 2 Standard SPS könnten wir theoretisch eine "sicher-SPS" oder ein "sicher-System" aufbauen? Will ich nicht machen, aber wäre es richtig so zu denken?



Nein, das ist ganz falsch.

Damals brauchte man schon zwei spezielle CPU´s für ein F-System ( also in dem oben genannten Fall zwei 95*F* ).
Heute braucht man nur noch eine *F*-CPU.

In jedem Fall brauchte man aber eben eine *F*-CPU da sich diese auch unterscheiden von Standard CPU´s ( Firmware )

Mit Standard CPU´s ist es nicht möglich, ein F-Programm zu laden. Egal ob man eine oder zwei hat.


----------



## Peter Gedöns (29 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil würde mutmaßen, dass es sich um einen Tippfehler handelt und es "Invers Operators" heißen müsste.
> Aber das ist mur meine Mutmaßung und ich kann da auch falsch liegen.



In dem fall ist es die Übersetzung von diversitär


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Peter Gedöns schrieb:


> In dem fall ist es die Übersetzung von diversitär


Guten Morgen,

ja, jetzt ergibt es auch einen Sinn für mich 

Danke für die Info


----------



## Gleichstromer (29 April 2021)

Wer´s etwas genauer wissen möchte:

https://www.freepatentsonline.com/DE10219501B4.html


----------



## M4NGO (29 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, das ist ganz falsch.



Naja, theoretisch könnte man das doch so machen oder?
Die kommunikation zwischen den 2 CPUs könnte man erweitern, so wie es Profisave z.b. auch nur macht (Daten senden->Daten zurücksenden-> vergleichen).
Wenn man dann noch 2 unterschiedliche Systeme nimmt, mit unterschiedlichen Ausfallzeiten und diese sich gegenseitig kontrollieren.
Problem wird man dann nur mit der Verifizierung haben. Die wird etwas komplizierter werden, da dies ja z.b. bei einer F-CPU von Siemens, Siemens teilweise übernommen hat.


----------



## Heinileini (29 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Gleichstromer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was sind denn "Divers Operators" ? Tauchen die was ? Oder war Siemens zumindest gendermäßig der Zeit voraus ?
> ...


Ich für meinen Teil würde mutmaßen, dass es sich um diverse Tippfehler oder Fälle von Denglisch handelt und es z.B. 'Divers*e* Operators' bzw. 'Invers*e* Operators' heissen müsste. 
Ich denke, Siemens hat 'diverse operators' gemeint, denn, dass diese diversen Operatoren auch noch invertiert werden, das hat Siemens in der Schreibweise '/A, /B' versteckt.
Wahrscheinlich hat Siemens nach der Devise gehandelt "wir müssen sparen, koste es, was es wolle" oder das zweite 'e' wurde einfach nur geschlabbert. 
Die Rechtschreibung 'taucht' heutzutage einfach nix mehr.

PS:
Oder handelt sich hier um einen feinen, kleinen Unterschied zwischen BritishEnglish (z.B. 'colour') und AmericanEnglish (z.B. 'color'), der mir bisher noch nicht aufgefallen war?

@Michael:
Was sagt denn Deine 'Chefin' dazu?


----------



## Blockmove (29 April 2021)

M4NGO schrieb:


> Die wird etwas komplizierter werden ...



Das ist eine nette Untertreibung 
Theoretisch kann ich auch eine Mondrakete bauen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

M4NGO schrieb:


> Naja, theoretisch könnte man das doch so machen oder?



Tja, theoretisch geht ja eigentlich alles im Leben. Wie Dieter schon schreibt könnten wir auch zusammen eine Mondrakete bauen.
Ob Dieter und ich ( und vielleicht Heinrich wenn noch Platz ist und er Lust hat mit zu kommen ) damit jemals auf dem Mond landen ( oder aufschlagen ),
dass wäre dann wohl die Praxis 

Aber ich vermute die 100 Höhenmetermarke werden wir nicht überschreiten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Heinileini schrieb:


> @Michael:
> Was sagt denn Deine 'Chefin' dazu?



Ich weiß schon auf was du anspielst 
Werde mal dezent nachfragen heute Abend


----------



## Blockmove (29 April 2021)

@Michael
Ich will gar nicht selbst auf den Mond.
Ich kenn allerdings so einige, die da gerne hochschiessen würde.
Und bei denen ist es mir dann egal ob die landen oder aufschlagen 

Aber Du und Heinrich gehört nicht dazu


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> @Michael
> Ich will gar nicht selbst auf den Mond.
> Ich kenn allerdings so einige, die da gerne hochschiessen würde.
> Und bei denen ist es mir dann egal ob die landen oder aufschlagen
> ...



Dito, ich kenne einige, die können gerne zum Mond und zum Mars fliegen und dort für immer bleiben.....

Und ja, Heinrich gehört nicht dazu, du natürlich auch nicht :sm24:

Fun am Rande ( Edit: Das ist FUN / IRONIE / SPASS, bitte nicht ernst nehmen ):
Trump wollte ja sogar mal zur Sonne fliegen. Auf die Frage ob dies nicht viel zu hell und zu heiß ist kam die Antwort: "Wir fliegen nachts"


----------



## Heinileini (29 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Trump wollte ja sogar mal zur Sonne fliegen.


(Off topic continued) Hat er dann aber leider doch nicht getan, obwohl er als beratungsresistent gilt.
Ich glaube kaum, dass es an den (Un-)Kosten gescheitert ist. Das Vorhaben hätten doch sicherlich ganz viele mit einer kleinen Spende für den guten Zweck unterstützt!?


----------



## sps_21 (30 April 2021)

Ganz früher hatten sie sogar 3 Prozessoren, dann 2 - Und Siemens hat nur 1 mit dem doppelten Abarbeiten.   
Dazu muss man wissen, dass die 1-CPU-Lösung eine "Bauteilebewährtheit" zur Zulassung benötigt und die kriegt man nur, wenn man viel verkauft und monitort...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Ganz früher hatten sie sogar 3 Prozessoren


Kannst du einmal ein Beispiel nennen



> Dazu muss man wissen, dass die 1-CPU-Lösung eine "Bauteilebewährtheit"  zur Zulassung benötigt und die kriegt man nur, wenn man viel verkauft  und monitort...


Wäre das nicht ein Henne <> Ei Problem. Wenn es noch keine Zulassung hat, kann man nichts verkaufen, kann man nichts verkaufen => keine Zulassung


----------



## Matze001 (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein Henne <> Ei Problem. Wenn es noch keine Zulassung hat, kann man nichts verkaufen, kann man nichts verkaufen => keine Zulassung



Vermutlich haben sie mit nicht F-CPU die Auswertung gefahren, und damit den Beweis erbracht?!
Oder es läuft wie bei Boeing -> Wir zertifizieren uns selbst...

Warum muss ich an das Meme mit Obama bei der Sache denken?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie mit nicht F-CPU die Auswertung gefahren, und damit den Beweis erbracht?!



Ich würde ja eher vermuten, dass es ein rein technisches Zulassungsverfahren ist, mit Funktionsprüfung und den was passiert wenn Fällen....

Zu sagen es ging 100.000 mal gut dann wird schon alles passen kann ja nicht im Sinne des Erfinders liegen.


----------



## sps_21 (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Kannst du einmal ein Beispiel nennen



PSS3000, die erste frei programmierbare F-Steuerung überhaupt

https://www.pilz.com/de-DE/company/technological-milestones-new

Da Pilz eher unbekannt in der SPS-Branche war, mussten sie 3 verschiedene(!) Prozessoren einbauen um die Zulassung zu bekommen - ein damals ungeheuerer Aufwand. 

Die kaufbare Konkurrenz war S5-95F - ein starr gekoppeltes System aus 2 "normalen" S5-95, die per EPROM programmiert wurden. 



DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht ein Henne <> Ei Problem. Wenn es noch keine Zulassung hat, kann man nichts verkaufen, kann man nichts verkaufen => keine Zulassung



Nein, sh. S5-95.  Wenn sie genug Standard-CPUs verkauft haben und aufzeigen konnten, dass bestimmte Fehler kaum vorkommen, dann mussten sie "nur noch" beweisen, dass die dazu konstruierte Koppelung der beiden Maschinen stets auf die richtige Seite kippt.

Es ist aber nicht von der Hand zu weisen, dass das IMMER eine Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung ist. Bei der 1-CPU-Lösung noch mehr, da auch der Test auf Gleichheit in der Software liegt.  
 Sicher war nur die Dreifachlösung, ähnlich der 3-Schütz-Lösung.  Witzig, das die Entwicklung gegensätzlich läuft - bei "reiner" Hardware wird immer mehr gefordert (ausgehend von Ü-Schützen), bei rechnergestützten Systemen immer weniger.  Komisch ist das...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

sps_21 schrieb:


> Die kaufbare Konkurrenz war S5-95F - ein starr gekoppeltes System aus 2 "normalen" S5-95, die per EPROM programmiert wurden.



Es waren keine 2 normalen 95ér. Es bestanden bzw. bestehen große Unterschiede zur Standard 95 ( LWL Anschluß, Firmware, Zeitscheiben Eigentest
usw, Speichertest beim Hochlauf, HW-Innenaufbau anders... )



> die per EPROM programmiert wurden


Man kann sie tatsächlich auch ohne EPROM im Verbund betreiben, dass nannte man dann Quasi-Sicherheitsbetrieb.
Aber das war nur für Inbetriebnahmen geeignet/erlaubt.

Nach der Inbetriebnahme musste ein Online Abzug gezogen und auf Eproms gebrannt werden. Vorher musste man noch
manuell eine CRC Nummer eintragen...

Lange ist her...


----------



## sps_21 (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Es waren keine 2 normalen 95ér. Es bestanden bzw. bestehen große Unterschiede zur Standard 95 ( LWL Anschluß, Firmware, Zeitscheiben Eigentest
> usw, Speichertest beim Hochlauf, HW-Innenaufbau anders... )



Daher auch meine  ""
Der Selbsttest war und ist quasi auch ein Eigentest der CPU auf Korrektheit. Der wurde für F-Systeme nur extrem verschärft und auf das Zusammenspiel mit dem Rest ausgelegt.  Ach ja, und zyklisch musste er wiederholt werden anstatt nur bei Power-On.  

Aber, 
You miss the point... * Die CPU als Herzstück musste bauteilbewährt sein*, der "Rest" gilt in der Zuverlässigkeitsrechnung als unkritisch.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

sps_21 schrieb:


> You miss the point... * Die CPU als Herzstück musste bauteilbewährt sein*, der "Rest" gilt in der Zuverlässigkeitsrechnung als unkritisch.






> der "Rest" gilt in der Zuverlässigkeitsrechnung als unkritisch.



OK, d.H. der F-Firmwareteil wird bei der Zuverlässigkeitsberechnung als unkritisch angesehen? 

Aber gut. Ist ja alles Offtopic...


----------



## sps_21 (30 April 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> OK, d.H. der F-Firmwareteil wird bei der Zuverlässigkeitsberechnung als unkritisch angesehen?



Entweder willst du einen entscheidenden Punkt nicht sehen, od. das letzte Wort haben od. od. 

So sei es.. ;-)
Viel Spass noch...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 April 2021)

sps_21 schrieb:


> You miss the point... * Die CPU als Herzstück musste bauteilbewährt sein*, der "Rest" gilt in der Zuverlässigkeitsrechnung als unkritisch.



Nein, ich bin nur nicht der Meinung das der "Rest" wie Firmware als unkritisch zu betrachten ist.

Ist ja auch nicht böse gemeint. Es ist halt ein Forum hier, zum diskutieren...

Aber gut. Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Blockmove (30 April 2021)

Man muss die ganze Thematik mit den Sicherheitssteuerungen auch im Kontext der Zeit sehen.
Die ganzen Vorschriften, Normen und Zertifizierungen haben sich auch erst im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt.
Redundanz und 2v3 waren / sind bewährte und lange bekannte Prinzipien.
Da reicht der normale Verstand.
Inverse Logik wurde schon bei den ersten elektronischen Sicherheitsschaltgeräten mit Transistorlogik angewandt.
Bei Softwarelösungen gibt es noch die Umsetzung mit unterschiedlichen Programmiersprachen.

Siemens hat damals eben verschiedene Techniken zusammen gepackt und zur Zertifizierung vorgelegt.
Bedenken und Einwände der Zertifizierungsstellen wurden damals mathematisch / statistisch widerlegt.
Das war eigentlich die Neuerung.
Da damals Chips extrem teuer waren, hat sich das für Siemens natürlich extrem gelohnt.
Die Investition in Mathematiker hat sich recht schnell gerechnet.
Vorallem da die Verfahren nicht nur in der Automatisierungstechnik zum Einsatz kamen.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (10 Mai 2021)

Für Interessierte, hier ein aktueller Beitrag zum Thema:
https://support.industry.siemens.co...-s7-300f-einsetzen/260807/?page=0&pageSize=10



> Hallo SIOS-Forum-Community,
> bei  der Software Redundanz kam immer wieder die Frage auf, ob man diese  auch mit einer fehlersicheren
> Steuerung mit Sicherheitsprogramm  kombinieren kann?
> *
> ...


----------



## Elektriko (23 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Für Interessierte, hier ein aktueller Beitrag zum Thema:
> https://support.industry.siemens.co...-s7-300f-einsetzen/260807/?page=0&pageSize=10


Hallo,

leider habe ich diese Nachricht nicht ganz verstanden [emoji85]

Braucht man dann immer die Redundanz, also 2 CPUs? Oder die inverse Logik ist auch gültig? 
Ich glaube F-SPS von Siemens benutzen die Inverse-Logik Prinzip.

Noch etwas, vielleicht kann jemand mir helfen und weiss die Antwort von diesen 2 Fragen:

- PNOZmulti, sind mit 2 CPU oder Inverse-Logik Prinzip ausgerüstet?

-Pnoz Sigma: sind 'einfach" Redundanz Relais, oder?

Schönen Feiertag!

Danke und Grüße


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> leider habe ich diese Nachricht nicht ganz verstanden [emoji85]
> 
> ...



Hast du die paar Zeilen eigentlich gelesen? Dort ist das doch einwandfrei beschrieben 



SIEMENS FAQ schrieb:


> Fehlersicherheit erreicht man bei S7-300 Systemen in dem man* eine *Safety CPU mit Sicherheitsbaugruppen
> und Safety Programm einsetzt. (z.B. 315F + SM 326 + Distributed Safety). Hier ist die Sicherheitsfunktion bereits
> bei *einer CPU* doppelt innerhalb der CPU und der Baugruppen ausgeführt. Von außen sieht man dies aber nicht.
> Man muss sich darum auch nicht kümmern


----------



## Elektriko (23 Mai 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Hast du die paar Zeilen eigentlich gelesen? Dort ist das doch einwandfrei beschrieben



Danke für deine Antwort


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> -Pnoz Sigma: sind 'einfach" Redundanz Relais, oder?


Pnoz Sigma ist ein ganzes Produktspektrum. Mit Redundanz Relais hat das nichts zu tun ( Zweihandüberwachung, Drehzahlüberwachung, NOT-AUS, Schutztür, ..... )


----------



## Elektriko (23 Mai 2021)

"Hier ist die Sicherheitsfunktion bereits bei EINER CPU DOPPELT innerhalb der CPU und der Baugruppen ausgeführt"

diese Satz ist für mich nicht klar "....einer CPU doppelt innerhalb der CPU....."

Ich verstehe noch nicht was es bedeutet.

Thema PNOZ Sigma, für Nothalt/Schutztüren, ich glaube sie benutzen Relais (Redundanz Prinzip) um die Sicherheit gewährzuleisten.

PNOZmulti, ist mit 2 CPUs oder 1 CPU und Inverse-Logik aufgebaut?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 Mai 2021)

> diese Satz ist für mich nicht klar "....einer CPU doppelt innerhalb der CPU....."


Das wurde hier bereits am Anfang einmal beschrieben. Das ein Programm "einfach gesagt" 2x abgearbeitet wird innerhalb einer
SPS und danach das Ergebniss der beiden Abläufe verglichen wird. Dabei wird ein Program invers abgearbeitet
F-SPS Kriterium



> ich glaube sie benutzen Relais (Redundanz Prinzip) um die Sicherheit gewährzuleisten.


Für Glauben gibt es die Kirche. Ich behaupte mal das es nicht so ist da bei diesen Geräten noch viel mehr
mit reinspielt ( Selbsttest, Schützrückführung, Wiederanlaufverhalten, Querschlusserkennung usw. usw. 



> PNOZmulti, ist mit 2 CPUs oder 1 CPU und Inverse-Logik aufgebaut?


Keine Ahnung, lese das Handbuch einmal. Vielleicht steht dort etwas drin. Ich würde mal behaupten
dass es kaum Geräte gibt, die 2 Prozessoren benutzen. Warum auch.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Mai 2021)

Ja ja danke für den Ratschlag.... ich weiss, dass ich das Handbuch lessen kann um versuchen es zu finden.... Aber ich habe es gefragt, wel vielleicht jemand weiss es schon.... 
Gruß


----------



## Heinileini (23 Mai 2021)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Ja ja danke für den Ratschlag.... ich weiss, dass ich das Handbuch lessen kann um versuchen es zu finden.... Aber ich habe es gefragt, wel vielleicht jemand weiss es schon....
> Gruß


Oder frei nach Groucho Marx "Ich war so beschäftigt damit, das Handbuch zu lesen, dass ich leider keine Zeit hatte, es zu verstehen" ? 

Ich glaube, das geht nicht nur Dir so ... und oft liegt es an den Handbüchern.


----------



## Elektriko (23 Mai 2021)

[emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787][emoji1787] das war gut [emoji1303]
Unter der Woche bin ich fast den ganzen Tag vor einem Computer, Feiertage bin ich faul..... Ok andere Tage manchmal auch [emoji6]


----------



## Elektriko (1 Juni 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich habe im Handbucch gesucht.
Pnoz Multi hat 2 CPUs:
"Das Basisgerät hat 2 Micro-Controller, diesich gegenseitig überwachen. Sie werten die Eingangskreise des Basisgeräts und der Er-weiterungsmodule aus und schalten abhängig davon die Ausgänge des Basisgeräts undder Erweiterungsmodule."

Kapitel 4.2 Funktionen 


			https://www.maschinensicherheit-goering.de/datenblaetter/konfigurierbare-sicherheitsgeraete/PNOZ_ml1p.pdf?m=1488532343&
		


Grüße


----------

